# I hate Spanish class



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm good at writing in Spanish, but speaking is really really really stressful for me
I can hardly talk in English without getting a headache at some point, and talking in a different language gives me a headache after one sentence
my Spanish teacher makes us speak almost every day and I really cannot live with that
we have to do an in-class project where we bargain with other people to get items and I've already gotten a headache from speaking with one person
she gives too many projects in general and it conflicts with my other classes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Priapus said:


> I'm good at writing in Spanish, but speaking is really really really stressful for me
> I can hardly talk in English without getting a headache at some point, and talking in a different language gives me a headache after one sentence
> my Spanish teacher makes us speak almost every day and I really cannot live with that
> we have to do an in-class project where we bargain with other people to get items and I've already gotten a headache from speaking with one person
> she gives too many projects in general and it conflicts with my other classes


Se tiene que practica hablar para entender la lengua.

Hay proyectos? Escriba notas en el papel y léalas.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

mi maestra digó, "No tienen su notas durante el proyecto!"
(I haven't learned future tense)


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Priapus said:


> mi maestra digó, "No tienen su notas durante el proyecto!"
> (I haven't learned future tense)


The whole thing you just said makes no sense, it's also dijo, not digó... 
I don't think that it's only hating the spanish class the problem, it may be that you just don't like spanish at all... try another language.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

we haven't learned imperfect


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

the only other option is French n as I'm in Spanish 2, the farthest level I need for an advanced diploma, and I'm in my senior year, it's too late to switch


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey, I would have loved to have gone to a school that taught languages. Quit complaining


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Practice is the only way to improve... i think your teacher is good 'cause she makes you speak a lot and that's the only way you can learn how to pronounce properly and stuff  I don't know... my English class in school was so basic that they only taught us the "to be" verb, lol. No te desanimes, puedes lograrlo!

Btw, i think you're trying to say you cannot have notes with you in that activity class :0 That'd be "No tendrán sus notas durante el proyecto" hehe :3


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Hey, I would have loved to have gone to a school that taught languages. Quit complaining


but it's not immediately useful to me after high school n maintaining even a low B in it is taking all of my time (FROM MY AP CLASSES) and energy 
if I wanted to learn a foreign language, I'd do it when I have the time to invest in it


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

coniconon said:


> Practice is the only way to improve... i think your teacher is good 'cause she makes you speak a lot and that's the only way you can learn how to pronounce properly and stuff  I don't know... my English class in school was so basic that they only taught us the "to be" verb, lol. No te desanimes, puedes lograrlo!
> 
> Btw, i think you're trying to say you cannot have notes with you in that activity class :0 That'd be "No tendrán sus notas durante el proyecto" hehe :3


I'm guessing you're a native Spanish speaker?


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually feel the opposite way about my French class. For me, speaking a different language lets me project a kind of different persona than when I'm speaking English, and I tend to be more relaxed, open. I'm not even very proficient yet, but I can feel that it is actually less anxiety inducing, at least for me, to speak another language. Maybe because you have to focus more on literally speaking so your mind doesn't have the space to have anxiety too.

That may have been a ramble but the point is maybe look at it from a different angle and you'll feel differently and hopefully better about the class. It's also a way to push yourself a bit.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

StNaive said:


> I actually feel the opposite way about my French class. For me, speaking a different language lets me project a kind of different persona than when I'm speaking English, and I tend to be more relaxed, open. I'm not even very proficient yet, but I can feel that it is actually less anxiety inducing, at least for me, to speak another language. Maybe because you have to focus more on literally speaking so your mind doesn't have the space to have anxiety too.
> 
> That may have been a ramble but the point is maybe look at it from a different angle and you'll feel differently and hopefully better about the class. It's also a way to push yourself a bit.


the biggest issue isn't the speaking, it's the amount of work she's forcing upon me
I love writing sentences cuz it's fun to construct them, but she focuses too much on speaking
I don't get straight up anxiety, but as I said earlier, even taking in my native language gives me a headache


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Priapus said:


> I'm guessing you're a native Spanish speaker?


Yes i am, was my English that bad? sorry :c


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

It's because it says CHILE right there, lol...
In case you haven't noticed.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

coniconon said:


> Yes i am, was my English that bad? sorry :c


no it's good
I asked cuz now I know you were taught the language differently than I was n thus have a much, much larger vocabulary than I do


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

Caramelito said:


> It's because it says CHILE right there, lol...
> In case you haven't noticed.


I'm on mobile, so I didn't see that


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

I think once you're done with the class you'll look back positively about the way she was teaching you. If you struggle with speaking then the only way to improve is by more speaking, no? 

Either way, I have Spanish too, and learning it from scratch has been rather annoying since I had 0 knowledge of the language. Speaking is also messed up because some of the letters have to be pronounced rather heavy(like the J, hope I'm making sense here).

SA + speaking a foreign language(or any form of speaking actually xD) in class dont mix well together


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

hamza said:


> I think once you're done with the class you'll look back positively about the way she was teaching you. If you struggle with speaking then the only way to improve is by more speaking, no?
> 
> Either way, I have Spanish too, and learning it from scratch has been rather annoying since I had 0 knowledge of the language. Speaking is also messed up because some of the letters have to be pronounced rather heavy(like the J, hope I'm making sense here).
> 
> SA + speaking a foreign language(or any form of speaking actually xD) in class dont mix well together


I'll look back at it and possibly be sad that I couldn't get in the college I wanted to cuz this class took too much energy
talking takes a lot of my energy n she gives a huge amount of work


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

Priapus said:


> I'll look back at it and possibly be sad that I couldn't get in the college I wanted to cuz this class took too much energy
> talking takes a lot of my energy n she gives a huge amount of work


perhaps you can ask her(or he?) if she could cut down on the talking work and go with more written work instead? It's a long shot, but if u explain the teacher that it takes a lot of energy for u to do that much speaking, and the teacher is understanding, it might just work

either way, good luck buddy


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not sure how I passed Spanish in college. I took Spanish 1 and 2 in high school, and my teacher was so easy and we hardly had any work. But in college my professor would go around the room asking us questions in Spanish and we had to reply back to her in Spanish (we also had homework everyday). I made a 98 in that class, shocked the crap out of me. My high school didn't offer anything other than Spanish, I wish we had something else. My college offers French, but I was a little intimidated by it so I just stuck with Spanish.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Caramelito said:


> It's because it says CHILE right there, lol...
> In case you haven't noticed.


Well, i know it says Chile 'cause i wrote it, thanks. Also, a lot of people don't even know where Chile is, so they don't really have to know we speak Spanish here


----------

